# Developer Settings Question - Select USB Configuration



## OldCableGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

Hoping the community can assist me with what these USB Configuration settings mean in Developer options:

1. Charging (seems self-explanatory)
2. MTP (Media Transfer Protocol)
3. PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol)
4. RNDIS (USB Ethernet)
5. Audio Source
6 MIDI

I have two TS4Ks. One has good Wifi, so I choose (2) because I have a USB hub with extra USB memory for all the apps I want to use. The other TS4K has poor Wifi, so I have an Ethernet connection along with extra USB memory. For that one I choose (4) for the Ethernet connection.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

That has nothing to do with external devices, leave both on the default setting (charging).

The USB configuration is for the device itself, for example if you plugged the stream 4k to a pc, but there really is no point because it has no camera, no touch screen, no sim card.

That setting is only useful for mobile devices, you can charge, download pictures, share your mobile internet with your pc, etc.


----------

